# Partage connection internet mac airport express -> pc WIFI



## sancho27 (20 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai écumé pas mal de forums et malgré tout je ne parviens pas à mes fins : J'ai un powerbook titanium (carte airport) qui accède au net via airport express et Speedtouch 530. Tout va super bien, ça ca cavale !
J'ai un portable pc avec un carte pcmcia wifi linksys. Comment le configurer pour qu'il puisse accéder à internet ??

Je n'y connais rien en réseau, je ne sais pas quoi mettre comme IP dans ttes ces cases.

J'ai sommeil, aidez-moi svp.  :sleep: 

Thanks, Sancho.


----------



## sancho27 (20 Février 2005)

S'il vous plait... je suis vraiment en galère  dois-je activer l'option "partage de connection  internet" sur le mac ou la borne airport fait tout ??


----------



## daffyb (20 Février 2005)

la borne airport fait tout; Malheureusement, je ne connais pas le wifi sur PC. Normalement, si tu mets tout sur automatique ca devrait marcher....


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Février 2005)

sancho27 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai écumé pas mal de forums et malgré tout je ne parviens pas à mes fins : J'ai un powerbook titanium (carte airport) qui accède au net via airport express et Speedtouch 530. Tout va super bien, ça ca cavale !
> J'ai un portable pc avec un carte pcmcia wifi linksys. Comment le configurer pour qu'il puisse accéder à internet ??
> ...






			
				sancho27 a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous plait... je suis vraiment en galère  dois-je activer l'option "partage de connection  internet" sur le mac ou la borne airport fait tout ??




SUrtout pas, laisse la borne faire le travail.

Le principe est de dire au PC sur quel réseau il doit se connecter et le mettre en DHCP.

Tu dois donc lui donner le nom du réseau que tu as créé, donner le  mot de passe.

Tu as toutes les infos par l'utilitaire admin airport (vérifie éventuellement si ça ne marche pas que tu as la dernière version du firmware de ta borne.

Le mot de passe que tu dois entrer sur ton PC est le mot de passe spécifique réseau. Pour le trouver, dans Utilitaire Admin Airport. Tu sélectionnes ta borne. Tu as une fen^t^re de paramétrage. Sur le menu tout en haut, tu as un bouton mot de passe (avec un cadenas). Tu cliques dessus et tu as le mot de passe WEP ou WPA que tu dois donner sur ton PC, lors de la connection. Si ça ne marche pas et que tu es en WPA, tu peux revenir en WEP

En résumé, tu récupères le mot de passe de ton réseau, tu mets ton PC en DHCP et il y a de bonne que ça marche.

A suivre


----------



## sancho27 (21 Février 2005)

Salut,

Bon j'ai trouvé le pb : j'ai installé le gestionnaire wifi livré avec la carte netgear et c'était bien la dernière des conneries à faire. Je l'ai désactivé pour laisser windows faire le boulot et là oh surprise, ça a marché du 1er coup !! et c'est le pied et effectivement la borne fait tout tte seule.
Un bémol cependant : la borne est relié au modem 530 mais je n'ai plus accès à son interface graphique sur l'IP 10.0.0.138... une idée ?
Je précise que mon mac est en 10.0.1.3 et le pc en 10.0.1.2, la borne étant sur 10.0.1.1

Merci pour vos réponses,

Sancho

PS : je n'arrive pas à pinger le modem sur 10.0.0.138...


----------



## benji92 (26 Février 2005)

J'ai un soucis identique au tiens. J'ai une carte PCMCIA 802.11G sur un PC portable. Une carte générique. Puis un ibook Airport. Le tout sur Airport Express. Le Mac se connecte nickel, mais le PC ne trouve aucun réseau.
Je sais pas comment faire ?
J'ai installé le driver de la carte qui était fournit. Mais je doute qu'en le désinstallant comme toi ça marchera, car je pense qu'elle ne sera pas reconnu.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Février 2005)

Il me semble avoir lu que les bornes airport et les routeurs sans fil de marques differentes dialogueront parfaitement si vous leur donnez simplement le même nom réseau et le même canal d'émission.


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Avril 2005)

Salut MacGéin !

J'ai un problème qui se situe entre les deux problèmes évoqués ci dessus...

Voilà, j'ai une borne Airport Express et un Powerbook : le réseau fonctionne sans problème. Idem quand ma copine vient avec son Ibook, le réseau est fonctionnel.

Mes deux colocataires, eux, ont des PC. Je les ai configurés en DHCP. Ils ont accès au réseau en entrant la clé WEP. Jusque là, tout va bien.

Jusqu'à hier ou aucun des deux PC ne pouvait voir le réseau Airport Express ! Je regarde avec mon PowerBook, je suis connecté, idem pour le Ibook de ma copine.

Je ne comprends pas.

Je relance la borne, rien. Je réinitialise la borne en gardant le profil, rien. Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé pour "retrouver" le réseau sur les PC a été de faire un reset usine de la borne, et une toute nouvelle config, nouveau nom, nouveau mot de passe... etc !

Et là, les deux PC ont retrouvé le réseau ! Ouf !

Seulement, ce matin, re-belote. Aucun des deux PC ne voit le réseau, alors que les deux mac le voit parfaitement ! Je ne comprends plus, et je n'ai pas envie de passer mon temps à reconfigurer cette maudite borne, et les PC qui vont avec !

Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème ? Ce serait GEANT !

Je précise que le premier PC a une carte WiFi PCMCIA de marque MSI et que le deuxième a le WIFI intégré, c'est un Toshiba. Et j'ajoute que je n'ai pas installé le logiciel Airport fourni avec la borne sur les PC, car ce n'est à priori pas nécessaire... enfin, c'est ce qui est dit dans le manuel, me semble t'il... !

Merci pour votre aide !!


----------

